# Anyone making Chilean wine and what kind?



## trolo (Feb 29, 2016)

Hello all sorry if I missed this and it is a repeat. I am looking over the juice list and was trying to pick a couple out. So I was wondering what anyone else is making ?


----------



## Rocky (Mar 2, 2016)

trolo said:


> Hello all sorry if I missed this and it is a repeat. I am looking over the juice list and was trying to pick a couple out. So I was wondering what anyone else is making ?



I am not planning to make any this year but I have in the past. My experience has been that their whites are very good, consistently. The reds tend to vary markedly from year to year. Three years ago the reds were outstanding and needed nothing. The next time I tried them I had to work to make a decent wine by adding crushed grapes, other fruit concentrates (e.g. blackberry) and raisins.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 2, 2016)

At this moment, I'm planning on Cab Sauv, Merlot, Syrah, and Carmenere.


----------



## Floandgary (Mar 2, 2016)

Have done quite a few Chilean buckets and have several approaching bottling. Am ordering a Cab Franc this spring. Sauvignon Blanc is a signature wine and I have been pleased every time I've made it. Carmenere has become somewhat synonymous with Chile since the French thumbed their noses at it! As with juices from just about anywhere, there will be varying reviews regarding quality. Despite occasional criticism of juice bucket wines, they are perfect for the amateur hobbyist. There are plenty of tweaking methods if your taste buds are not satisfied.. Good luck and enjoy!!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 3, 2016)

I am currently on the fence on if I am doing Chilean this year. I normally just do this with my brother and he is planning on taking a 2 week vacation right around the time that the grapes come in.

On one hand, I have been grinding away making wine twice a year for the last 4 years. A break would be nice...


BUT... 

Then I think of how sorry I will be in missing a potentially great vintage...


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 3, 2016)

I ordered a bucket of Barbera and a bucket of Carmenere.


----------



## trolo (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks all for the input. 
I was looking at Luva Bella and I think I might go for Carmenere and a Moscatel Alejandria. Of course my best half and co-wine drinker likes sweet wine. 
2 yr ago I got a bucket of Muscat it was good I fact just pulled out one of the last bottles and wow so much better with a little age on it. The biggest problem I have is keeping it that long. We drink too fast to keep plus what I give away my wife's Rn friends. 
Tom


----------



## Matty_Kay (Mar 3, 2016)

Going with a bucket of Carmenere with 2 lugs of grapes added.


----------



## tmmii (Mar 3, 2016)

Still trying to bottle my Chilean from last year. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Julie (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm going with Malbec and maybe zinfindal but that would be it.


----------



## boppy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I have been making Chilean wine from juice for the past 4 years and have never had a problem. Originally purchasing in 6 gallon buckets thru Keystone Homebrew, PA. Now purchasing thru Harford Vineyards in Maryland. I do Sauvignon Blanc, Pinot Gri, Chardonnay, Malbec, Cabernet & Merlot blend, Pinot Noir, & Syrah. All without problems. I do malolactic fermentation `& French oak chips for reds & Chardonnay. Haven't had any complaints yet except for is there more?


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2016)

I love the Malbec, Carmenere, Merlot/ cab,
Can't go wrong. BUTT ck gravity usually low. Add some simple syrup to bring gravity ti 1.100. also needs oak


----------



## FTC Wines (Mar 4, 2016)

We are doing 2 buckets of Cab & one of Malbec , from Pardo Grapes in Tampa. May have to look into Carmenere, don't know a thing about it! Roy


----------



## JohnT (Mar 4, 2016)

Tom said:


> I love the Malbec, Carmenere, Merlot/ cab,
> Can't go wrong. BUTT ck gravity usually low. Add some simple syrup to bring gravity ti 1.100. also needs oak


 

Was that pail juice or fresh grapes. 

I have found that the fresh grapes are always right on the money, hovering anywhere from 23 to 26 brix. I have yet to encounter low brix (not that I am complaining).


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 4, 2016)

FTC Wines said:


> We are doing 2 buckets of Cab & one of Malbec , from Pardo Grapes in Tampa. May have to look into Carmenere, don't know a thing about it! Roy



Carmenere is a great wine on its own, and also blends well with a little Cab.


----------



## Johnd (Mar 4, 2016)

Just got an email from M & M about the upcoming release of their Frozen Chilean Must. I didn't see them on the sponsor list for this forum, so I'm not going to share lots of information, but this is what they are offering:

Cab Sauv, Cab Fran, Carmenere, Malbec, Merlot, Pinot Noir, Syrah, and Pinotage (SA).

I'll be ordering 2 or 3 of these, 2 pails of each, grapes destemmed and crushed into 5 gal pails, frozen and shipped. I'm guessing that with shipping ($50?) and a yield of about 8 gallons or so from 2 pails of each varietal, the wine will be produced for about $7.50 per bottle. Not living anywhere near real grape production areas, I know that I have to pay a premium, but gotta start somewhere............

If one of our moderators will PM me and let me know if it's OK, I can post their contact info., prices, etc. for anyone who might be interested.


----------



## Sag12 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi Johnd,
By M&M do you mean Mosti Mondiale? It's funny that you have the varieties you wrote on your post. At my LHBS here in Montréal (which is near the plant of Mosti), we have no Cab Franc and Pinot Noir, but we have access to two type of Chardonnay.

_( Just got an email from M & M about the upcoming release of their Frozen Chilean Must. I didn't see them on the sponsor list for this forum, so I'm not going to share lots of information, but this is what they are offering:

Cab Sauv, Cab Fran, Carmenere, Malbec, Merlot, Pinot Noir, Syrah, and Pinotage (SA).)_


----------



## Johnd (Mar 4, 2016)

Sag12 said:


> Hi Johnd,
> By M&M do you mean Mosti Mondiale? It's funny that you have the varieties you wrote on your post. At my LHBS here in Montréal (which is near the plant of Mosti), we have no Cab Franc and Pinot Noir, but we have access to two type of Chardonnay.
> 
> _( Just got an email from M & M about the upcoming release of their Frozen Chilean Must. I didn't see them on the sponsor list for this forum, so I'm not going to share lots of information, but this is what they are offering:
> ...



No, not Mosti Mondiale, M&M, aka Musto Wine Grape Company, www.juicegrape.com


----------



## DocDRB (Mar 28, 2016)

I am working on the RJS Cellar Classics kit Chilean cab Malbec Carmenere. It was a great buy at about $100 at my local supply shop and I think is turning out really nicely.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Mar 29, 2016)

From Gentile Juice

1 each of:
Sav Blanc
Chardonnay
Cab Franc
Merlot
Pinot Noir
Syrah

2 each of:
Malbec
Cab Sauv


----------



## WineYooper (Mar 31, 2016)

Just returned from Midwest Supply and spur of the moment bought 6 gal of the Cab Sauv juice for my first try. Should arrive about 4/15. It does come with the yeast added already. So when I get this I will probably transfer to my primary and I need tips on what to do from there. I have made quite a bit of wine from country fruit so this is new to me. No skins, just juice. From above it looks like I should check sg and adjust if necessary. Do I stir at all thru the ferment process? With no fruit I don't think so but needed to ask. I think I would just warm it up, ferment till dry and then rack to secondary. Don't want to f this up for the price paid.


----------



## trolo (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello Wine Yooper
I have made only two kits the rest I have made from juice buckets. I think at the moment I am up to 10 buckets. 

All please correct me if I make a mistake or if there is something different that needs to be done. 

I get my juice and start to warm up. I toss k meta and let sit for 24 hr. Then I check my sg and the temp and add sugar to make it what I would 1.1ish Then I toss the type of yeast that I want to use. Lalvin 71b-1122 I use a lot one of my fav. When I see ferm starting I stir twice a day for a good 5 to 10 min. It is violent fermentation.... I personally let my primary go to about 1.01ish then hit the Carboy. I let my wine go dry under .9 and add kmeta. Then I just let it go for a month and rack off. Then I do let it go for about six months total time. Then rack and add sorbate wait about 2 weeks add finisher and back sweeten if I want sweet wine. Wait 2weeks then bottle. 
Hope this helps. 
Tom


----------



## sgtchar (Jul 24, 2016)

New to the site here. I'm charlotte from Atlanta and I order frozen juice from chili once a year from a winemaking store. I made a Chilean Riesling that was wonderful. I am in the process of making a Chilean red vin.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 24, 2016)

i do chilean reds (for the last 8 years or so). good quality yeilding great wines. i am a big fan!


----------

